# R we allowed to link to youtube?



## RamistThomist (Jun 13, 2007)

I mean, if the site is clean (no cussing, no girly pictures, etc) can we link to it? I found some great resources from a Reformed perspective et al.

Regards,
JA


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 13, 2007)

There have been concerns in the pass...as it advertises other unwholesome videos.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 13, 2007)

Maybe you can just give some good search terms so that we can find them. I think most people know that if they click a you tube link there is a chance something icky might be on one of the ads. If it is a rule I can understand it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 13, 2007)

There's nothing in the rules against it. A lot of Reformed ministries (like aomin.org) are starting to upload videos to it.

Google feeds ads to sites based on their general content. If a video is extremely popular then there's a good chance that it might feed some ads or cue up other videos that are objectionable. If the video is religious in nature then it's more likely to cue up ads and other videos like it.

I would just visit the link you're about to share a few times and if objectionable content arises then share the link and warn that, a few times, some stuff has come up. If not, then just share the link.

There is scarcely a site on the Internet that can't lead people into trouble. We can't protect against every eventuality if we want to share information on the Internet. If people want complete protection from the stuff on the Internet then they really need to unplug because nothing is foolproof.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree completely Rich!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 13, 2007)

Who's the man!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXeb-x63wGI


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 13, 2007)

I was going to suggest something like that, but lacked the technological paradigm to voice it.


----------



## Coram Deo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey Rich,

I had a Epiphany!!!! 

What if for the new debate forum that SOME of the debates were "VIDEO".. Each Debater would record their statements and logics and sent them to the Mods for posting... Not only would it bring Puritanboard into the 21 Century, but it would also add a personal touch to the debates.... It would also allow for nuances and language expressions and feelings that typing can not express...



Michael


----------



## JM (Jun 14, 2007)

nice


----------



## crhoades (Jun 14, 2007)

thunaer said:


> Hey Rich,
> 
> I had a Epiphany!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Don't forget...video/web cam posts to threads...Forget the emoticons. Why not fire up the web cam and video yourself banging your head against something, upload it to youtube and post that link everytime a post makes you wanna go nutz!  (or insert youtube video of Chris laughing here).


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 14, 2007)

crhoades said:


> Don't forget...video/web cam posts to threads...Forget the emoticons. Why not fire up the web cam and video yourself banging your head against something, upload it to youtube and post that link everytime a post makes you wanna go nutz!  (or insert youtube video of Chris laughing here).



That's one of the funniest things I have read in a long time.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Jun 14, 2007)

thunaer said:


> Hey Rich,
> 
> I had a Epiphany!!!!
> 
> ...


That's a really good idea.


----------

